# Panasonic DMP-BD210; HDMI and optical outs both active?



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

I have an older Marantz receiver (SR-7300) and I want to pair it with a Panny DMP-BD210 DVD player.

Because the SR-7300 doesn't have HDMI, I want to feed the panny's HDMI out directly to my TV and feed the DVD sound (optical) directly to the SR-7300. Are both the HDMI and optical ports both active at the same time?

On my current DVD player (Marantz 4001; HDMI 1.0), I can feed HDMI to the TV but don't get sound from the COAX output to the receiver. If I unplug the HDMI to the TV on the 4001, I get Dolby Digital, but no picture. I suppose I can feed video from the component outs on the 4001 to the TV, but want to know about the Panny before I buy.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With your BDP, there will be no issue as many have HDTV's but older AVR's without HDMI. Just make sure that Optical is turned on if that needs to be done.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just remember that if you use optical you wont get the uncomperssed audio so you will need to select the correct audio on the BluRay movie each time you play them as it will default to the uncompressed format.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Jim,
To verify for you, I just plugged a Toslink cable into my Panasonic DMP-BDT210 and ran it to my receiver and ran an HDMI cable from the BDT210 to the TV. The answer is... YES, I get audio over HDMI to the TV and audio over optical to the receiver at the same time.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah, excellent! Is that the default setting on the Panny or did you have to go into the setup and turn on the optical?

How do you like the Panny?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe so, I don't remember ever changing any audio settings on it. So far I like the BDT210, it was a replacement for my BD80 that only lasted a year. I gave Panasonic a second chance because I feel they are a good value in audio and video performance. I'm hoping the early failure of the BD80 was a fluke and that the BDT210 will last more than a year. So far my only complaint is with playing DVD's. It has a menu setting for 24P but I still have to enable it every time I play a DVD, the BD80 was the same way.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I bought the Panny yesterday; on sale a Target for $130. I was looking on eBay, but they're averaging about $125-$140, plus avg shipping is $10-$15. So, with state sales tax, it was a wash, plus no hassles returning it if it wouldn't work. Works just fine with the Martanz SR 7300 receiver and new LG 55LW5600 TV. Just finished watching "Aliens," on Blu-ray and it is just an awesome pic and sound.

Jim


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jaymz said:


> Well, I bought the Panny yesterday; on sale a Target for $130. I was looking on eBay, but they're averaging about $125-$140, plus avg shipping is $10-$15. So, with state sales tax, it was a wash, plus no hassles returning it if it wouldn't work. Works just fine with the Martanz SR 7300 receiver and new LG 55LW5600 TV. Just finished watching "Aliens," on Blu-ray and it is just an awesome pic and sound.
> 
> Jim


Jim,
Congrats. Also, Panasonic keeps its Resale Value better than any other BDP Brand with the exception of OPPO. All the more impressive considering how inexpensive some of their BDP's cost. Really are wonderful BDP's and there is a reason they hold their value like they do.
Cheers,
J


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

jaymz said:


> Well, I bought the Panny yesterday; on sale a Target for $130. I was looking on eBay, but they're averaging about $125-$140, plus avg shipping is $10-$15. So, with state sales tax, it was a wash, plus no hassles returning it if it wouldn't work. Works just fine with the Martanz SR 7300 receiver and new LG 55LW5600 TV. Just finished watching "Aliens," on Blu-ray and it is just an awesome pic and sound.
> 
> Jim


Your receiver has 7.1 analog inputs and you could have had full lossless support with your existing avr, sorry was on vacation and didnt catch your thread in a timely manner. Optical and coax is a lesser signal but will work out for you, Im sure. I got the aliens anthology on blu ray for christmas and I totally agree its a killer movie on blu :clap:


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Your receiver has 7.1 analog inputs and you could have had full lossless support with your existing avr, sorry was on vacation and didnt catch your thread in a timely manner.


Please explain!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

jaymz said:


> Please explain!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


The back of a SR 7300 receiver with the input highlighted in a yellow box:










The back of a Panasonic DMP-BD55K (as an example) with the output highlighted in a yellow box:










Read this link below in full to understand the difference between optical and analog, five or seven channel analog direct allows for full lossless support, optical or coax is ALOT less data and is lossy data (DVD quality)...

http://www.tested.com/news/hdmi-vs-optical-vs-analog-audio-whats-the-best-connection/632/


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Problem is, as I understand it, the Marantz DV4001 does not have 5.1 analog audio outputs, nor does the Panasonic DMP-BDT210. The Marantz is not a Blu-ray player either


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The problem with using the analog outputs to the receivers inputs is that they bypass all of the receivers processing including Audessey or what ever your receiver uses and you cant add any post processing to it like THX Cinema


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The problem with using the analog outputs to the receivers inputs is that they bypass all of the receivers processing including Audessey or what ever your receiver uses and you cant add any post processing to it like THX Cinema


His receiver doesnt support any of these features youve listed. :whistling:

Keep in mind that a cheap $95 refurb like the Panasonic DMP-BD55K (as an example) offers all channel level adjustments and full bass management built into the player, making his loss going analog to be zero.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

True, It would be fine in his case other then he would not be able to expand it to 7.1 channels.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

I appreciate all the interest in this issue. As stated, the new Panny BDP does not have the analog outs, nor did the Marantz 4001. Right now I'm perfectly happy with the DD 5.1 (have never heard any of the lossless stuff; it it really all that much better than DD 5.1?). The video being sent to the TV is via HDMI.

Jim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jaymz said:


> have never heard any of the lossless stuff; it it really all that much better than DD 5.1?
> 
> Jim


If you have a good speaker system with a sub that goes low enough yes there is a big difference.


----------

